# Tivo Stream Cannot Keep TV Off - HDMI Issue



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

Remote turns off the TV fine, then the Tivo Stream sends HMDI information turning it right back on again. TV’s own remote is the same... TV turns off, then the Stream wakes it back up again immediately. I literally cannot turn off my TV and keep it off with the Stream attached.

Anyone else? Any fix?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

CEC and the 4K

-KP


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Diacritical said:


> Remote turns off the TV fine, then the Tivo Stream sends HMDI information turning it right back on again. TV's own remote is the same... TV turns off, then the Stream wakes it back up again immediately. I literally cannot turn off my TV and keep it off with the Stream attached.
> 
> Anyone else? Any fix?


The link from kpeters59 is a whole conversation about this issue.


----------

